
It is now illegal to access any foreign website in the Republic of Belarus - necenzurat
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/01/02/it-is-now-illegal-to-access-any-foreign-website-in-the-republic-of-belarus/
======
Codhisattva
Belarus is the last stronghold of Soviet style oppression. It's one country
needs a lot of hacker support.

